
Ask HN: How to highlight new comments on HN? - fg6hr
I often visit a interesting posts a few times and every time it&#x27;s hard to figure out what comments are new what comments I&#x27;ve seen.
======
generalpass
[https://github.com/plibither8/refined-hacker-
news](https://github.com/plibither8/refined-hacker-news)

~~~
symplee
Looks awesome. If only some of these features were built into the actual
site...

